# 50 year old guy with earrings



## jtbrock

I am a 50 year old straight male, married with a teenage son. I also wear earrings, one in each ear. Is this a big deal? Or a non issue?

I pierced my left ear back in the 80's but recently figured it was more trendy to have both ears pierced, so I took the plunge and pierced my right ear and wear earrings in both ears. 

I'm just interested in knowing peoples thoughts regarding a guy my age sporting earrings. I just wear small discreet studs and have gotten compliments at work about them. I was told I look "cool". 

Like someone else posted on here a few years ago I feel like when I'm in public that everyone is looking at me and judging me for wearing earrings. Deep down I don't think that's true and that most people don't notice me wearing them, but I do get anxious in public sometimes.


----------



## Vein

I don't think it's a problem, some people might think it's interesting/intriguing perhaps, but majority won't care or only notice for a moment and then move on. I'd think people would judge you more (if they did) from what clothes you wear, rather than accessories to be honest.


----------



## Furiosa

If you like them, wear them, who care's what other people think? Personally I think earrings can look really nice on the right guy. When I was in my late teens, at one point I wore 8 earrings, 4 going up each ear, as well as a tongue piercing and a nose stud.

Nowadays I just wear one small diamond hoop in each ear. I have only ever gotten complements about mine. If people don't like them, well that is their problem. I couldn't care less.


----------



## Nada

It doesn't bother me how people want to express themselves. Some styles don't make sense to me though like when a gangster wears his pants halfway down his boxers. Seems like it would be a problem if you're trying to run from the cops.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Two earlobe piercings seems pretty conservative. At on point I had five facial piercings. People would go out of their way to express their distaste to me all the time.


----------



## JohnDoe26

Honestly? I would think gay or midlife crisis.


----------



## Still Waters

JohnDoe26 said:


> Honestly? I would think gay or midlife crisis.


 - Same for me.


----------



## Dane

For people your age and under, I think it would be a non-issue. The sixty-five and up crowd might look askance on it, though.


----------



## probably offline

I don't think anyone would judge you for that(unless they have a problem with piercings in general).


----------



## McFly

Nobody's going to care. For an older guy people just assume he's a musician or something.


----------



## SplendidBob

Well some people will form assumptions or make judgements presumably, since some people will form judgements about literally anything, but the question is should you _care_ about those that do? (and should you modify your behaviour on their behalves?) They would be kinda self selecting themselves into the category of people who's opinion you shouldn't really care about imo.

Anyone who decides its their business to make a 'decision' about you, based on the fact you are wearing earrings should be more or less a total irrelevance. I understand this isn't quite how us SA folks tend to automatically think (myself included), but I figured it may be worth pointing out anyway.

This aside, from my perspective, I am pretty sure I wouldn't even notice you had earrings, and if I did, I would probably think 'oh earrings in some ears' then go back to worrying about whatever it was I was worrying about previously. Honestly, the majority of people tend to be focused on themselves anyway, so likely won't even notice.


----------



## skywatcher

I saw a guy at a concert a few weeks ago that had to be nearly 70, with blue hair. Not "old person" blue, but bright neon blue. I also knew a guy some years ago in his mid-50s who wore a single earring. Personally, I always find that interesting - older people doing body modifications, whether conservative or extreme, that society seems to think are reserved for younger people. Maybe it's because I'm 50 myself, but I think it expresses a certain degree of self-actualization.


----------



## Maverick34

An earring on each ear never hit it off w/ me. It would feel feminine to me, no offense. For a short while I wore a clip-on earring on my left ear, but that got old fast. I also don't feel comfy wearing a watch or anything around my neck. My old neighbor (male) is the same way about the watch/neck thing.

Anyhow do what you like. No one has the time to look at you weird. Besides it's a very in thing done by many "cool" guys/celebs.


----------



## TenYears

I don't think it's a big deal, at all. But I seem to be more open minded about some things than a lot of people I tend to run into. No...actually....I'm a lot more open-minded. And that's not patting myself on the back for being that way or anything, that's just my way of avoiding calling the people who have a problem with it close-minded and judgmental as ***. Meh. They know who they are. The people I run into like that seem to get a false sense of self esteem out of passing judgment and trying to put other people down though.


So in my mind if you really think about it it's their problem lol.


I was the first one of my guy friends to get my left ear pierced. I was 15 and I thought my parents (dad esp) was just gonna kill me. The girl friends I had (friends that were girls) thought it was cool. I don't have a problem with anyone that has both pierced. Ffs, do you. It's sort of a creative form of self-expression imo. If I even notice any guys that have both done, I'm sure I don't even give it a second thought.


----------



## Agricola

I see older men with earrings and tattoos and stuff like that and I just assume that they are "free spirits" or whatnot. I don't assume that they are gay. My understanding was that there was less and less of a taboo on body modification even in middle age.


----------



## lonerroom

Wear what you want, if you wore earrings since you were young then don't stop just because you're getting older, people don't have to let go of a style just because they are getting older. Everyone should wear what they want, the only reason "fashion rules" exist is because many people are afraid to dress how they want to dress, so they dress what "society" tells them to. earrings are for all ages, be free don't let some annoying magazine or article tell you how to dress.


----------



## Mr Fluff

People would look because it's _different_; you don't see many 50+ year old men sporting single studs in both ears anymore. But their thoughts about it, if they had any at all, would be fleeting. Just like if you had a mole on your face; they'd look then forget about it.

It's not exactly avant-garde or even trendy, though. Well, maybe it would have been back in the 90s. But now it's just not a thing any more, which is why a lot of older dudes probably gave up the look.

The thing is, if you like having them pierced, rock the look and make no apologies for it.
If anyone has a problem with it, tell them to go fcuk themselves. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## rdrr

I saw Morgan Freeman wearing earrings on CNN the other day. I think it's alright.


----------



## jtbrock

Thanks for all the responses. 
I have no intention of getting rid of my earrings. I like them and I think they look good on me and enhance my appearance. I don't care what other's think either. If other people have an issue with me wearing earrings, that it THEIR issue, not mine. 

It is a little different and that is fine with me. I don't mind being a little "different". (Different, not weird)

I am not gay and I don't think the earrings look feminine on me at all. I'm not offended if people think that it looks feminine, it's only their opinion which I just don't happen to agree with. I think earrings can be quite masculine under certain circumstances. I don't think people think that I'm gay either. I'm married with a teenage son. Again, if they think that then that's their opinion. 

But the comments on here seem to mirror what I am experiencing. It's been 6 months with wearing earrings in both ears, and I've found no one really cares or even notices them.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

not a thing


----------



## jtbrock

Just thought I would update my situation in regards to my earrings.

I am now 53 years old (54 next spring) and I still rock the two earrings (one in each ear). No one has commented or noticed for months. Everyone is used to seeing me with 2 earrings.

I think now in 2018 guys (even older guys) with earrings are a non issue. Someone mentioned before (maybe on another thread, not sure) that a lot of guys don't wear earrings anymore _because _they've become mainstream. I'm finding now that less and less guys are sporting earrings so maybe it's not popular anymore.

But I'm going to still wear mine until one day I wake up and don't want to anymore. But wearing them gives me so much confidence and self esteem that it will likely be a while until I stop wearing them.


----------



## smoothlinghs

Take 2 more for other ear, that is better looking than one and one :grin2:


----------



## JohnB

Im 42, and really don't care. I might assume your gay. I would believe you were not if someone told me so.


----------



## Futures

I got both of my ears pierced 16 years ago. Even though it was the "hip" thing to do at that time, I never did it to be trendy. I did it because it was something I always wanted. Fast forward to now, it's no longer "hip", but they're still something I enjoy having. So, I have no intention of retiring them.


----------



## Musicfan

Right now I have two black diamond and gold stud earrings which I think improved my look quite a bit. Before that had a single gold hoop. 

Yeah to most people these days it's common enough that they won't think twice about it, at least not negatively. Just do your thing man.


----------



## Amocholes

I had my left ear pierced when I was 20. I still wear a small diamond stud. That was 38 years ago.


----------



## hypestyle

I'd get a dramatically different haircut if I could get away with it at work. (can't).
never liked pain, so, no earrings.


----------



## nosystemd

jtbrock said:


> I am a 50 year old straight male, married with a teenage son. I also wear earrings, one in each ear. Is this a big deal? Or a non issue?


i would think it depends on the country you live in, but mostly the earring. canada? you should be fine.



> I just wear small discreet studs and have gotten compliments at work about them.


well, there you go. if they featured swastikas or depictions of gratuitous physical acts id recommend possibly just wearing them around the house. unless youre trying to get a seat in parliament youll be alright.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Personally I hate seeing any guy wearing earrings, feels like trying to hard to show off to me....rings, bracelets, necklaces, &watches are all fine, even stretched lobes, but earrings on men I just can’t dig at all. 

Seems to me if they are nice women like it and probably think you’ve got money as well as style though so I can see the motivation for it


----------



## komorikun




----------



## MCHB

non-issue. Do what makes you happy!


----------



## rabidfoxes

Non-issue and you probably look wicked cool. Keep rocking them!


----------



## JS13

I don't see how it could be an issue.


----------



## hypestyle

never wore earrings. Never liked the idea of deliberately inflicting pain to have some jewelry in my ear, lol. No disrespect toward anyone who has them. Just hasn't been my thing.


----------



## Yer Blues

Had one when I was younger, but it nearly got it torn out playing hockey. Can still see the hole scar. If anyone treats you differently because you have them then I would consider that a good thing. Consider it a asshat detector. Same with tats.


----------



## zork20001

I tried the one earring stud thing in my 20’s. I did not understand that you were creating an open wound which means you would need to keep cleaning\disinfecting the area everyday; would be simple but if you were to take the earring out it would just seal up shut. So I just left it in not wanting to deal with trying to get the earring back in a wound. Needless to say 6 months later it still was not healed and the earlobe was full of pus; took the earring out and said I am done with this.


----------



## komorikun

If you have a piercing long enough it doesn't close up even if you don't wear anything.


----------



## Famous

My left ear is pierced and I don't care what people think.


----------



## zork20001

komorikun said:


> If you have a piercing long enough it doesn't close up even if you don't wear anything.


Well ya you would want the small hole to scab up around the perimeter create new skin and now you are just left with the hole; but With the earring adjudicating it that does not seem to happen for me anyway.


----------



## JS13

I see no issue.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Plenty of guys got their ears pierced thirty years ago. A fifty year old guy who suddenly gets it done seems a little odd but no big deal.

I've never done it and never been interested. Don't need any extra holes in my head.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Bracks said:


> Its a 1980s look to me. But whatever.


 This is a good thing. I like things that look 1980s.

Anyway, I did have mine done ages ago but I haven't worn one since the 90s. I think the hole is still there though. It's not obvious unless you look close.


----------



## hateliving

Not an issue. Be urself.


----------



## JS13

This is 2020. Almost 2021. We really can wear damn anything regardless of older age nor gender etc...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tomkil

Totally agree. If want to do it, I recommend it. 
I’m now married in my mid 50’s & have a silver hoop in each ear. I had earring in my left ear 30 years when I was in my 20’s. I always loved having it, but took it out when I started my job & the hole closed up Fast forward to a few years ago, my teenage son wanted to pierce his left ear, it planted the bug in me to get an earring again. I told him he could get it after his school got out. Meantime my best friend out of the blue pierced both ears. It looked really cool & then my sons friend pierced both his. So when did in June, we both ended up piercing both ears, it was a Great bond. I took it them about a two years ago when I switched jobs while my son kept his in. Now that working from home full time in this pandemic, I decided to once again pierce them. There now in to stay. I soon realized I much I loved wearing them


----------



## agentayuk

No issues at all

Sent from my LG-AS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gew

I can't see anything wrong with having the look that pleases me. I reckon back in the day my mum told me that it was okay for boys to have earrings on one side but not on the other, since the other was some sort of secret message that you were not straight. I don't recall which side was which though! 

Never mind, just be who you want to be. I could probably get earrings in both ears myself, if I just wasn't so damn afraid of needles.


----------



## hypestyle

I might as well do it this year. I've never done it before. I need a new look. I can't wear it when I'm at work, though. dress code. But for non-work social events, I'd consider it now.

I will have to wait until the coronavirus is managed properly. Maybe later in the summer.


----------



## Fixxer

I believe society as a whole is more open-minded than in the past. By that, I mean that less common things are more accepted. 

I think it depends on the look it gives you. I don't see an issue, as we should be like we feel we are, not like we should be to please others.


----------



## tomkil

I totally agree.

Three years ago, my teenager son & I pierced both our ears. I took them out a few months later when I got a new job with a very corporate company. 
Two years later, the pandemic+ forced our department to work @ home. My department atmosphere became very casual. everyone from re-pierced both ears a few weeks after I started working from home.


----------



## MCHB

No frigging way would I get my ears pierced and nor would I judge anyone for doing so!


----------



## DrHyde

I've just turned 50 and wear earrings in each ear. I'm also tatted up. Just a little confidence loss, so I was curious. Is it stupid, weird, or "trying to hard"?


----------



## Starcut83

DrHyde said:


> I've just turned 50 and wear earrings in each ear. I'm also tatted up. Just a little confidence loss, so I was curious. Is it stupid, weird, or "trying to hard"?


It's not for me but it's not stupid or weird imo. Trying too hard is dependent on you, are you doing it solely because you like it and want to?

I think if you were trying too hard you would be doing it because you felt you had something to prove.


----------



## Kiba

Im not into them but i i mean after 30 i really stopped giving af about other peoples personal choices in regards to things like that. If you like wearing earings who cares what anyone else thinks?


----------

